# how to duplicate android apps?



## bublz654 (Oct 29, 2014)

hey guys, as you can see in the title im trying to duplicate apps.
So far i decompiled the apk using android multitool, then i editited the package name in AndroidManifest.xml. I then transfer META-DATA and AndroidManifest from old apk to new apk. move the apk to my moto g, it installs but it installs over existing apk it doesnt duplicate. So i uninstall the app i downloaded from google play and install the new apk from android multitool first but when i go to play store it says its already installed  
Does anyone know what else do i have to do so i an have 2 or more the same apps on the one device ? Help wil be appreciated


----------



## mohinu2 (Oct 29, 2014)

bublz654 said:


> hey guys, as you can see in the title im trying to duplicate apps.
> So far i decompiled the apk using android multitool, then i editited the package name in AndroidManifest.xml. I then transfer META-DATA and AndroidManifest from old apk to new apk. move the apk to my moto g, it installs but it installs over existing apk it doesnt duplicate. So i uninstall the app i downloaded from google play and install the new apk from android multitool first but when i go to play store it says its already installed
> Does anyone know what else do i have to do so i an have 2 or more the same apps on the one device ? Help wil be appreciated

Click to collapse



use apk editor to clone apk and its easy to use


----------



## bublz654 (Oct 29, 2014)

mohinu2 said:


> use apk editor to clone apk and its easy to use

Click to collapse



Yes I have that and I tried looking around but I can't see how to clone on it


----------



## mohinu2 (Oct 29, 2014)

bublz654 said:


> Yes I have that and I tried looking around but I can't see how to clone on it

Click to collapse



 go to that apk file  you want to clone and long press on it and then click on clone
http://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2990082&stc=1&d=1414589520


----------



## bublz654 (Oct 29, 2014)

mohinu2 said:


> go to that apk file  you want to clone and long press on it and then click on clone
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2990082&stc=1&d=1414589520

Click to collapse



There is no clone button. BTW that link is deleted


----------



## bublz654 (Oct 29, 2014)

This is what I get when I long press


----------



## mohinu2 (Oct 29, 2014)

bublz654 said:


> This is what I get when I long press

Click to collapse



 Which version of apk editor  are you using?
 trial version  will not work you need to buy  full version  apkeditor v1.70.apk


----------



## bublz654 (Oct 29, 2014)

mohinu2 said:


> Which version of apk editor  are you using?
> trial version  will not work you need to buy  full version  apkeditor v1.70.apk

Click to collapse



I'm using apk editor pro from play store  v1.7 

Current Device : Moto G XT1032


----------



## mohinu2 (Oct 29, 2014)

bublz654 said:


> I'm using apk editor pro from play store  v1.7
> 
> Current Device : Moto G XT1032

Click to collapse



 you are on  wrong place 
 I'm using apk editor by maocai luo
 but you are using apk editor by SteelWorks
 and it seems to me they both are not same developer so both apps are different


----------



## bublz654 (Oct 29, 2014)

mohinu2 said:


> you are on  wrong place
> I'm using apk editor by maocai luo
> but you are using apk editor by SteelWorks
> and it seems to me they both are not same developer so both apps are different

Click to collapse



Oh right that explains. I bought wrong app lol, anyways thanks for telling right dev 

Current Device : Moto G XT1032


----------



## bublz654 (Oct 29, 2014)

I looked in play store for maocai Lou apk editor and I can't find it :/ any direct links? I can't find on Google as well

Current Device : Moto G XT1032


----------



## mohinu2 (Oct 29, 2014)

bublz654 said:


> Oh right that explains. I bought wrong app lol, anyways thanks for telling right dev
> 
> Current Device : Moto G XT1032

Click to collapse



you are welcome!
help mine if you can http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/help/app-force-stop-apps-t2922094


----------



## bublz654 (Oct 29, 2014)

mohinu2 said:


> you are welcome!
> help mine if you can http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/help/app-force-stop-apps-t2922094

Click to collapse



I found app. So I cloned the app but in app drawer they are both the same names and I get confused which one is my main app. Anything to change app name ? 

Current Device : Moto G XT1032


----------



## mohinu2 (Oct 29, 2014)

bublz654 said:


> I found app. So I cloned the app but in app drawer they are both the same names and I get confused which one is my main app. Anything to change app name ?
> 
> Current Device : Moto G XT1032

Click to collapse



 it is more easy just open  the apk  file  by single click using apk editor and edit the resource file


----------



## bublz654 (Oct 29, 2014)

mohinu2 said:


> it is more easy just open  the apk  file  by single click using apk editor and edit the resource file

Click to collapse



Trying to open the resource file crashes apk editor 

Current Device : Moto G XT1032


----------



## mohinu2 (Oct 29, 2014)

bublz654 said:


> Trying to open the resource file crashes apk editor
> 
> Current Device : Moto G XT1032

Click to collapse



 crashes because of the low  ram issue  or the resource file is too big.
use an Icon changer or manually change the name 
 and if you use Go launcher  you can change  the name and icon from app drawer


----------



## bublz654 (Oct 29, 2014)

mohinu2 said:


> crashes because of the low  ram issue  or the resource file is too big.
> use an Icon changer or manually change the name
> and if you use Go launcher  you can change  the name and icon from app drawer

Click to collapse



Yeah the apk is 48 MB . thanks for help though

Current Device : Moto G XT1032


----------



## bublz654 (Oct 29, 2014)

I get this when trying to clone an app I want 

Current Device : Moto G XT1032


----------



## Martinhdk (Oct 31, 2014)

I would like to know that too....

 I want to duplicate uc browser to prevent the latest update that makes it useless...


----------



## cristian313 (Oct 31, 2014)

*impossible*

not possible duplicate apps


----------



## bublz654 (Oct 29, 2014)

hey guys, as you can see in the title im trying to duplicate apps.
So far i decompiled the apk using android multitool, then i editited the package name in AndroidManifest.xml. I then transfer META-DATA and AndroidManifest from old apk to new apk. move the apk to my moto g, it installs but it installs over existing apk it doesnt duplicate. So i uninstall the app i downloaded from google play and install the new apk from android multitool first but when i go to play store it says its already installed  
Does anyone know what else do i have to do so i an have 2 or more the same apps on the one device ? Help wil be appreciated


----------



## bublz654 (Oct 31, 2014)

cristian313 said:


> not possible duplicate apps

Click to collapse



Oh really. Why do I have a duplicate of clash of clans ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Current Device : Moto G XT1032


----------



## hhshabab (Oct 31, 2014)

thankz


----------



## Martinhdk (Oct 31, 2014)

So how did you do it?


----------



## bublz654 (Oct 31, 2014)

Martinhdk said:


> So how did you do it?

Click to collapse



If u can read below to whats the name of apk and dev who made it

Current Device : Moto G XT1032


----------



## Martinhdk (Oct 31, 2014)

bublz654 said:


> If u can read below to whats the name of apk and dev who made it
> 
> Current Device : Moto G XT1032

Click to collapse



 I don't understand your answer


----------



## ryan012 (Dec 8, 2014)

mohinu2 said:


> you are on  wrong place
> I'm using apk editor by maocai luo
> but you are using apk editor by SteelWorks
> and it seems to me they both are not same developer so both apps are different

Click to collapse











Martinhdk said:


> I don't understand your answer

Click to collapse



apk editor by maocai luo.
I think that's the app. Does anyone know how to make a clone of an app as a separate process, package name ? I can change some things and install the app as a separate app so I have as many as I want but app crash when I try running it


----------



## qazxcsw (Dec 8, 2014)

you should open the apk with winrar and change the package name and process, maybe adding ".1" at the end...


----------



## ryan012 (Dec 11, 2014)

qazxcsw said:


> you should open the apk with winrar and change the package name and process, maybe adding ".1" at the end...

Click to collapse



Change package name and process ? What process ? Changing only the package name will make that app not work. It cannot open because of parsing error from in the app.


----------



## zelendel (Dec 12, 2014)

Ok thread closed.  What you are doing is fraud and against the rules.


----------

